# BeautybyLeLe passed away



## kimbunney (Mar 17, 2014)

I did not know where to post this so I hope this is the correct section, if not please move to right section. I know a few members on here talked with her and enjoyed her presence as much as I did so I wanted to let you guys know she passed away last week March 13, 2014. She had been battling cancer the last four years. She was always such a sweet person and I enjoyed her youtube and hauls plus she was a MAC girl like the rest of us. I know I did not know her personally but it still just breaks my heart that she's no longer here with us. Rest in peace Alicia we will miss you around here!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!! im very very shocked to hear this!! she was always posting and her posts always snarky and full of color... Im very sorry to hear this and my heart goes out to all of her close family and friends. im so very sorry and saddened by this....


----------



## Debbs (Mar 17, 2014)

I am in utter shock with cold chills. So sad to hear. Her spirit and personality was so positive and upbeat it was hard to tell she was suffering. My heart goes out to her family and friends. I don't know her personally either but its like a family member passing away. She wore those head wraps and hair accessories so well it never really dawned on me. RIP beautiful angel.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness I just thought about her the other day!! I'm so saddened by this. She was such a beautiful soul. Inside and out :/ RIP. I'll be praying hard today


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that a member of our community is gone. My heart and prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh my god. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to her family&friends.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 17, 2014)

I was just wondering about her - hadn't seen her in awhile. My condolences to her friends and family. I did not know her personally but she contributed quite a bit here and was always so positive and nice to everyone, epecially when I was new here.


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm so sad and sorry to her that we have lost a member of our community. My thoughts and prayers are with her friends and family.


----------



## cocotears (Mar 17, 2014)

oh no! may she rest in peace. her loved ones are in my prayers.


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh rest in peace! What a sad day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

My first encounter with LeLe was through an exercise *(Cancer Awareness through the Beauty of Color)* that she took part in along with me and other members who, ourselves had breast cancer or a loved one or friend was battling or had lost their battle with the disease.   We wore pink makeup and shared the details of the looks that we created.  Lele revealed her active struggle with the disease.  Although she had bad days she never complained and shared her looks with enthusiasm like the rest of us.  It's so tremendously devastating to hear this.


 * ***TO LIVE IN THE HEARTS WE LEAVE BEHIND, IS NOT TO DIE****

Lele shall remain in my heart.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know her personally either but I remember finding her YouTube channel 3 years ago and loving her hauls and thoughts on the new MAC collections. When I found out she had cancer it broke my heart... Seeing her post on Specktra and how alive her spirit was makes me happy, but when I found out she passed on Instagram I couldn't believe it... She had such a beautiful spirit. My heart goes out to her loved ones. Rest easy, Alicia. ️


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 17, 2014)

life is so precious my prayers are with her family


----------



## MACerette (Mar 17, 2014)

:crybaby:  That is devastating... Far too young. So sad... My heart goes out to her family...


----------



## User38 (Mar 17, 2014)

Rest dear friend.. we will all be praying for you to have peace on your journey.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 17, 2014)

Ugh. This is horrible. My deepest sympathy to her family and friends, and all of us in the Specktra family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

I f anyone is interested, please join me in *A day of PINK * in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.
Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.
Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.

 LeleAlicia.pdf 780k .pdf file


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]I f anyone is interested, lease join me in *A day of PINK*  in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]  LeleAlicia.pdf 780k .pdf file[/COLOR]


what a great idea medgal I'm in


----------



## miss0annette (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes great idea! These things alway hit close to home as my mom is a breast cancer survivor.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2014)

im very sad. lele was always very nice and sweet in her comments. i was just talking with another sweetie of  this community, about how makeup helps us through all the difficulties some of us have with our health issues. 

  im just glad to know Lele is going to be remembered as a makeup lover fighter! May she always be remembered, but never forgotten.


----------



## KMQE716 (Mar 17, 2014)

This is very very sad news to hear, she was a very sweet lady and always kind to me on here.  May she rest in eternal peace


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2014)

I definitely remember her.  I'm sorry to hear of this news.


----------



## macnc50diva (Mar 17, 2014)

Aww so sorry to hear about her passing. My condolences


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know Lele at all and I am fairly new to this community within the last year but I always noticed that she had a really nice presence on the boards and I am devastated to hear of her struggle and passing. I think the comfort is in knowing that she has found peace. RIP Lele, your spirit touched so many people. My thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 17, 2014)

I was saddened to read this. I wish her family and friends well as they make it through this rough time.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 17, 2014)

So sorry she passed on cancer is taking so many people out I hate it!!!. My condelences to her friends and family R.I.P.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I f anyone is interested, please join me in *A day of PINK * in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.
> Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.
> Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.
> 
> LeleAlicia.pdf 780k .pdf file


 I am most definitely on board with this! Maybe we could all post a pic wearing our makeup look with a little hand held note (ie "We Love LeLe" or anything you want) and put together a group collage to post to her Instagram (or other media). I think it would be a nice consolation for her family to see the lives she's touched. Anyone think that's a good idea?

OR we could print out this picture of her that you posted Medgal... and hold it in our pic?? Any other ideas?


----------



## liba (Mar 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I f anyone is interested, please join me in *A day of PINK * in Lele/Alicia's memory, on *Friday March 21, 2014.*  LeLe loved life and she loved makeup.
> Let's memorialize our fellow Specktra member in a way we know how...with makeup.  You can share the look you create by description or photo or both.
> Thank you for joining me in remembering this beautiful young soul.
> 
> LeleAlicia.pdf 780k .pdf file


  Count me in.

  I had no idea that this beautiful and spunky woman was battling cancer all this time. It's very moving to know what a wonderful presence she brought to this community, even in the face of her struggles. My heart goes out to all of her family and friends. Her passing is a loss to us all. May she rest in peace.


----------



## luvlydee (Mar 17, 2014)

Aww man Medgal brought it to my attention what happened and im pissed. Cancer reallly is annoying me like i dont understand this illness its just devastating. We used to talk through her youtube channel and even my mom watched her videos without me knowing lol thats how awesome she was


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know lele personally, but my heart goes out to her family and friends. It's so sad to hear


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 17, 2014)

Aww man. I haven't been on here in a while but I heard the news and had to share some love. Didn't know LeLe personally but like everyone else here we talked through the love for makeup. I was a regular on her YouTube channel. I thought she was getting better but cancer has that way of sneaking back up on a person. Heaven definitely gained an angel with a beautiful face.  RIP ALICIA.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2014)

She will be missed.  What a testament to her character that she exhibited nothing but kindness, warmth and positivity, despite her struggles.  

  I hate cancer.  It has claimed 4 people I knew personally in less than two years, 3 were family members.  I wish cancer would get cancer and die...for good.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 17, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> She will be missed.  What a testament to her character that she exhibited nothing but kindness, warmth and positivity, despite her struggles.    I hate cancer.  It has claimed 4 people I knew personally in less than two years, 3 were family members.  I wish cancer would get cancer and die...for good.


  Me too... My father passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 59 due to lung cancer. Terrible to see how that disease destroys people... .:crybaby:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Me too...* My father passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 59 due to lung cancer.* Terrible to see how that disease destroys people... .


  So, so sorry for your loss MACerette


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry for ur loss Macerette


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow...I send my deepest condolences to her family and friends. I lost a friend a couple of years ago to breast cancer. She was in her early 30's as well. Cancer is taking so many lives these days


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 18, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Me too... My father passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 59 due to lung cancer. Terrible to see how that disease destroys people... .


  So sorry for your loss! My father in law passed away from the same type of cancer in October. He was 59 as well #cancersucks


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 18, 2014)

chinablaq said:


> So sorry for your loss! My father in law passed away from the same type of cancer in October. He was 59 as well #cancersucks


  I'm so sorry for both of your losses! Cancer certainly does SUCK! Thoughts and prayers with you ladies!!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm so saddened by this news. My sympathies and condolences go out to her loved ones. My grandma has cancer and is in her last days of life. To see first hand the pain and horror one goes through makes me so sad that this happened to someone so young sleep in peace Alicia...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2014)

chinablaq said:


> So sorry for your loss! *My father in law passed away* from the same type of cancer in October. He was 59 as well #cancersucks


  I am deeply sorry for the loss of your father-in-law


----------



## trina11225 (Mar 19, 2014)

i can honestly say that makes me verrrrrrrry sad, i had no idea.  I had subscribed to her channel, through this page. I feel so awful.


----------



## MACerette (Mar 20, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so sorry for both of your losses! Cancer certainly does SUCK! Thoughts and prayers with you ladies!!


  Thanks ladies .
  @ Chinablaq: sorry for your loss too...


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 20, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Thanks ladies .
> @ Chinablaq: sorry for your loss too...


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## keridabeenfabb (Mar 20, 2014)

yes its sad i saw it instagram about five days ago im still so shocked, she was so beautiful and her makeup was alwally so pretty when she posted, they have her funeral info posted it was actually yesterday. GOD BLESS her soul and may she rest in peace


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 20, 2014)

RIP she was always so nice and kind.


----------



## Janice (Mar 20, 2014)

Very sad news... she was so, so young and vibrant. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## ChosenOne (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm away from the forums for a few days and come back to this sad sad news.  I don't really have much to say that others haven't already posted, but I'll say it anyway.  I didn't know LeLe/Alicia well at all.  I saw her post on here sometimes and I never saw her post anything but happy and positive thoughts.  She always seemed very gracious and full of light.  I am sorry to hear she is gone, and I'm sorry for the losses other specktrettes have experienced due to one form or another of cancer.  My heart goes out to you and, even though they will likely never see this, to the family and friends of Alicia.  Even though life can be tough sometimes (okay, a lot of the time) let us all be grateful for the days that we have.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 21, 2014)

RIP


----------



## Debbs (Mar 21, 2014)

In honor of Lele, I am participating in the pink makeup look today. Will provide description as unable to post pic.   Eyes-TF Pink Haze Cream Color eyes for base TF Lavender Lust Quad-pink colors to left, one mainly sparkly, and Mac Stylishly Merry EDES Cheeks-Nars Crazed Blush Lips-Mac WW Athena's Kiss Lipgloss Highlight-Estee Lauder Topaz Chameleon Gelee  Sleep in peace beautiful princess.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 21, 2014)

I did a soft pink look; I will try to post pictures later tonight if I can! I can’t wait to see or hear what you ladies did!   Eyes: Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo - Base Mac Seedy Pearl – Lid Urban Decay Blackheart – Crease  Smashbox Exposure Palette used for transition and highlight   Cheeks: Mac I’m the One Blush   Lips: MAC Angel


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

Eyes: sable with a bit of moth brown ( I think lol) Cheeks: pink tea Lips: pink velvetine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A bright pink smile cause you taught us to smile through anything that might be going on w our lives.   U will be missed.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2014)

Mosha, you are the cutest!

  I'm not going anywhere today, so I have no makeup on, but I put on Candy Yum Yum, and Naughty You on top for extra sparkle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Don't feel comfortable enough to post a pic.


----------



## trina11225 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nyc blue rose with embrace me lipstick and soft pink from inglot eyeshadows, My red lipstick week , but have to take a turn. Def something as simple as makeup , brought joy to her while she was in pain. She was living her life. Going through the riri nonsense like us all, etc.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2014)

Mosha, love the pic!!!  I didn't know Lele personally, but I'll be thinking of her a lot today and valuing everything I have and loves that unite us here on specktra.  Eyes: Infatuating Rose Palette At Dusk Blush Out for Passion huggable on lips.


----------



## LUVISLUV (Mar 21, 2014)

My condolences! Prayers to the family and friends of Alicia.


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

I hate to hear this about Alicia, she will be truly missed, loved her posts...she always put a smile on my face when I read them. 

  R.I.P. beautiful one.



  CANCER SUCKS!!!

  I have lost *many* of my family members to different types of cancer.

  My father is a colon cancer survivor and I had to get a colonoscopy done last November because of me being high risk. 

  Seriously, I hate the word, hate what it does and hate what it takes away.


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

MACerette said:


> Me too... My father passed away a few weeks ago at the age of 59 due to lung cancer. Terrible to see how that disease destroys people... .


 
  MACerette, I am so sorry about your father.  Cancer truly sucks and does destroy not just one life but many around them.  ***hugs***


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

chinablaq said:


> So sorry for your loss! My father in law passed away from the same type of cancer in October. He was 59 as well #cancersucks


  Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Chinablaq.  ***hugs***  My step-mom had lung cancer as well and passed away in 2009.  She never smoked a day in her life. 

  Cancer sucks!


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> U will be missed.


 
  Beautiful!!! 

  Love the post it as well!!!


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


 
  Gorgeous look!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not rocking a full face, but I did put on a pink lip to rep LeLe-Bite Beauty's Sancere. To quote my man Nas, "God rest your soul." I just lost an aunt to cancer last month. Peace to all who've lost someone and power to the survivors.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> U will be missed.


  Nice!!! I forgot all about my velventines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 21, 2014)

So sorry for the people that have lost people from cancer. It seems like more people are getting it these days than ever!!!! and it takes people out so quickly especially lung cancer. I remember my dads friend was diagnosed stage 4 lung cancer and he was gone within 2 weeks. Hate Cancer!!!! I'll be back later to post my look.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2014)

In Honor of Beautybylele.today I am wearing face marylin monore beauty powder.eyes black track liner,nars angle noir,cheek Estée Lauder fearless blush,estee lauder tease illuminating powder,lips ysl 19 gloss volupte.rip angel


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 21, 2014)

In honor of LeLe I busted out my beloved Hollywood Nights and Nars new attitude blush. I'll try to take a pic later.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lele was posting as recently as two weeks before her death.  It came as no surprise that one of those posts was
LeLe complimenting another member---she wrote "Gorgeous" to MissBeautyBunny.  That's the LeLe that I knew
​and that's the Alicia I will always remember.





My "Pink Look" in honor of LeLe today: Eyes-Chanel Quadrille e/s quad # 537; Blush-Chanel Sakura # 87; Lips Chanel Rouge Allure La Diva # 44


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 21, 2014)

So beautiful, Medgal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I just lost an aunt to cancer last month. Peace to all who've lost someone and power to the survivors.


  Pink lips _*ROCK!*_
 Condolences to you and your family in your recent loss.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Mar 21, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] just beautiful and so thoughtful  ️️ Big hugs everyone!


----------



## Debbs (Mar 21, 2014)

Medgal, that is just so beautiful. I am having a hard time holding back my tears


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

This so beautiful.  She must be smiling to have made Medgal post a selfie


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Lele was posting as recently as two weeks before her death.  It came as no surprise that one of those posts was[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]LeLe complimenting another member---she wrote "Gorgeous" to MissBeautyBunny.  That's the LeLe that I knew[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​and that's the Alicia I will always remember.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]My "Pink Look" in honor of LeLe today: Eyes-Chanel Quadrille e/s quad # 537; Blush-Chanel Sakura # 87; Lips Chanel Rouge Allure La Diva # 44[/COLOR]


medgal u are beautiful inside and out thanks for honoring Alicia


----------



## Shellcat (Mar 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lele was posting as recently as two weeks before her death.  It came as no surprise that one of those posts was
> LeLe complimenting another member---she wrote "Gorgeous" to MissBeautyBunny.  That's the LeLe that I knew
> ​and that's the Alicia I will always remember.
> 
> ...


 
  You done did it now Medgal....made me cry that is.  SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2014)

wow this is  a remarkable group!  It should make us proud to be here. In rememberance of Alicia, I did my pink lip for today as well as an all around pinkness --   Eyes, Enigma Quad used lightly./ Chanel Face:  Carnation blush / Shiseido Luminizer:  Shiseido 107 Lips:  Silly.. MAC wtih Ampl Fushia l/l  I have a full blown pic, but my phone is being stubborn and is not sending for some reason.  Lips were done this a.m.  -- Going out for drinks and dinner in a while.  I think we should all give thanks to all those who have gone before us, that through their lives and how they touched us, we can rejoice in life, love and future.  Big hugs to all   Edit:  better late than never, I had this pic since yesterday and my systems were.. inoperative.. grrr gumpy cat again!  here is my lips.. lol..


----------



## User38 (Mar 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Eyes: sable with a bit of moth brown ( I think lol) Cheeks: pink tea Lips: pink velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   My systems are down.. grr. grumpy cat..  Mosha, you are adorable!!  Temperament, sweetness and face to match.. (no emoticons .. lol) xoxox


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2014)

Mosha, adorable! 
Medgal, that's beautiful! 


  Today OFP huggable...   I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sharing:  Here are photos of LeLe, an absolute vision in pink during BCAM (Breast Cancer Awareness Month) last year: 

 http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/1410

Thanks for all of your kind words.------even Mo who called me out about the selfie!  More importantly, thank you for honoring LeLe!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2014)

My pink look and mani for Alicia.
  i forgot the sign, but my message would be *HOPE*!
  i also did a pink mani.

  Products Used:
  F&B base
  Mac Dear Cup cake Eyeshadow on the lids and mixed Newly minted on the crease for a soft purple color
  bareminerals 5pm eyeliner, Anastasia Brunette pencil for brows and Camille Highlighter.
  Briar Rose Bp as a Blush
  Magenta Lipliner plus Outrageously Fun Ls.
  Forever 21 Pink Icing NP.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nah you ladies are beautiful! I hope I'm half the glamorous!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a bittersweet day... Feeling a loss but knowing that our sweet Specktrette Alicia "LeLe" is now resting and free from the pains of this horrible disease. She was a bright light on this Earth and that is certainly all the more Glorious in Heaven with His Angles! She will be missed. She will be remembered!

  My "LeLe" Look:
  Eyes: Base: MUFE Aqua Cream #16 and Shadows: DaBling, Cranberry, Soft Brown, Folie
  Lips: MAC Embrace Me lip liner with MAC Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour
  Cheeks: Poised, Melba, and Lightscapade


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2014)

When I checked this post tonight I immediately removed my Low Buy Lippie and replaced it with UD Anarchy for my LeLe pink.  Again my condolences go out to her family and friends.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I checked this post tonight I immediately removed my Low Buy Lippie and replaced it with UD Anarchy for my LeLe pink.  Again my condolences go out to her family and friends.


U look stunning and the pink lippie is giving me life beautiful


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh No! Like many otheres I didn't know her personally but she was such a kind sweet spirit here on the forum. Cancer is a devastating disease - too many have had to/are battling it. Sigh.

  RIP. I will post a pink look on Sunday as I am working 24 hrs until tomorrow.


----------



## Starlight77 (Mar 21, 2014)

All of you ladies are beautiful.  Another life taken too soon. Here is my look...


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 22, 2014)

I did not get a chance to take a picture of yesterday's look so I put on pink lips today. Rest in peace lele. I have on Mac shock value and Mac silly.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Eyes: sable with a bit of moth brown ( I think lol) Cheeks: pink tea Lips: pink velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anneri said:


> Mosha, love the pic!!!  I didn't know Lele personally, but I'll be thinking of her a lot today and valuing everything I have and loves that unite us here on specktra.  Eyes: Infatuating Rose Palette At Dusk Blush Out for Passion huggable on lips.





kimibos said:


> My pink look and mani for Alicia. i forgot the sign, but my message would be *HOPE*! i also did a pink mani.  Products Used: F&B base Mac Dear Cup cake Eyeshadow on the lids and mixed Newly minted on the crease for a soft purple color bareminerals 5pm eyeliner, Anastasia Brunette pencil for brows and Camille Highlighter. Briar Rose Bp as a Blush Magenta Lipliner plus Outrageously Fun Ls. Forever 21 Pink Icing NP.





PixieDancer said:


> It's a bittersweet day... Feeling a loss but knowing that our sweet Specktrette Alicia "LeLe" is now resting and free from the pains of this horrible disease. She was a bright light on this Earth and that is certainly all the more Glorious in Heaven with His Angles! She will be missed. She will be remembered!  My "LeLe" Look: Eyes: Base: MUFE Aqua Cream #16 and Shadows: DaBling, Cranberry, Soft Brown, Folie Lips: MAC Embrace Me lip liner with MAC Scandelicious Kissable Lipcolour Cheeks: Poised, Melba, and Lightscapade





Starlight77 said:


> All of you ladies are beautiful.  Another life taken too soon. Here is my look...





kimbunney said:


> I did not get a chance to take a picture of yesterday's look so I put on pink lips today. Rest in peace lele. I have on Mac shock value and Mac silly.


just wanted to say everybody looks sooooooo beautiful


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> just wanted to say everybody looks sooooooo beautiful


  You're so sweet! Thank you doll. It's always nice to celebrate an amazing life! I'm happy to have you ladies as friends!
  You look beautiful as well! xoxo


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 22, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You're so sweet! Thank you doll. It's always nice to celebrate an amazing life! I'm happy to have you ladies as friends!


awwww thank u pixiedancer and yes u are so right.I'm so happy to have specktra ladies as friends to this really touched my heart.


----------



## User38 (Mar 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lele was posting as recently as two weeks before her death.  It came as no surprise that one of those posts was
> LeLe complimenting another member---she wrote "Gorgeous" to MissBeautyBunny.  That's the LeLe that I knew
> ​and that's the Alicia I will always remember.
> 
> ...


  MEdgal.. a gorgeous look!.. and what lovely sentiments!


----------



## MACerette (Mar 23, 2014)

Shellcat said:


> I hate to hear this about Alicia, she will be truly missed, loved her posts...she always put a smile on my face when I read them.   R.I.P. beautiful one.    CANCER SUCKS!!!  I have lost *many* of my family members to different types of cancer.  My father is a colon cancer survivor and I had to get a colonoscopy done last November because of me being high risk.   Seriously, I hate the word, hate what it does and hate what it takes away.





Shellcat said:


> MACerette, I am so sorry about your father.  Cancer truly sucks and does destroy not just one life but many around them.  ***hugs*** :hug:


  Thanks :hug:.  I am happy to hear that your father survived.   I am on the verge of crying seeing all the warmth. Seriously, it's just not right when somebody is taken away far too young. We will always remember Lele...


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 23, 2014)

She was such a beautiful young lady. Yes cancer sucks. Sad to hear about such losses. Your makeups in honour of LeeLee ( I didńt know her ) are, well, it´ s moving


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Mar 23, 2014)

I am truly saddened by this news.  May her family and friends be comforted by knowing she is now at peace.  Everyone please get screened.  This is another wake up call as to how vigilant cancer is.  Early detection is key


----------



## Beautybuyer (Mar 24, 2014)

I just heard the news. Wow so sad she was so young! Rip


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm just seeing this thread and I am so sad to see that LeLe has passed. I really enjoyed seeing her here in Specktra Land as well as her hauls on YouTube. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 25, 2014)

Everyone's tribute makeup and pics on this thread were soooo nice and moving. I wore Sephora Radiant Rush matte lipstick and Radiant Orchid blush in her honor Friday. I don't feel comfortable enought to put up a pic, but everyone's pics and messages were wonderful.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Mar 25, 2014)

So glad I now know this thread was here... she was always so positive and upbeat in her posts. I know she is in heaven playing all the makeup she could ever want


----------



## sharkbait (Mar 25, 2014)

My condolences to everyone that has mentioned family members passing in this thread. There were quite a few and my heart goes out to all of you. 





Shellcat said:


> Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, Chinablaq.  ***hugs***  My step-mom had lung cancer as well and passed away in 2009.  She never smoked a day in her life.   Cancer sucks!   :hug:


 If only cancer worked like that. I was diagnosed with liver cancer as a toddler, too young to ever have been exposed to any chemicals or alcohol or acquire any cirrhosis or anything. It's such a evil thing.  Just reading these messages makes me wish I knew her. She sounds like such a beautiful person. Rest in peace.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG! I'm so sad to learn this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I loved Miss Lele, she was always so sweet and just an around Beautiful soul. Every time I see Mac's Fresh Green Mix, it reminds me of her. She did a video on this. She'll def be missed.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2014)

RIP Alicia "Lele"! I am stunned by this news of her death. I can't believe I just found out yesterday literally of her passing  last time we communicated was in January and she was telling me how I needed to join Instagram so we can follow each other. We even talked personally outside of makeup...I can tell you this young lady had so much to offer and I rememer telling her my journey of becoming an RN, that I inspired her to think about it as well. She was a beautiful person inside and out. I am literally devastated that she is no longer here... My goodness I cannot believe this!! Life is so short, we need to cherish everyday we are blessed to still be living! I know she loved The Lord and I know she is no longer suffering in The Lord's kingdom of heaven.  I will miss you sis, as you were always so positive and uplifting. I enjoyed our conversations and our mutual love for makeup!


----------



## TwistedFaith (May 17, 2014)

I am sitting here stunned after reading this tragic news about Alicia. I can't believe she transitioned over two months ago. I was wondering why I hadn't seen her posting her on Specktra lately. I only "knew" her through Specktra, but she was an absolutely delightful and positive young lady with a beautiful spirit. I am extremely saddened she is no longer with us in flesh, but am overjoyed she is no longer in any physical pain. Rest well darling angel. My condolences to her friends and family and to all my fellow Specktra members who have suffered with and/or lost anyone to this devastating disease.


----------



## MACerette (Jul 15, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam* 




I'm not understanding this.this is a thread to honor beautybylele not for selling items

  I agree. Quite distasteful...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2014)

It's spam guys, it already has been reported and will be removed soon.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It's spam guys, it already has been reported and will be removed soon.


glad to know because this really pissed me off this morning to early for nonsense


----------



## trina11225 (Jul 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It's spam guys, it already has been reported and will be removed soon.


  Good that u guys actually can remove items.


----------

